# Amount of organ meat



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am still confused about the amount of organ meat and would like to know for sure once and for all: D gets a little over 2 ponds of the combination MM/MB a day. Does that mean he only needs a little under 2 ounces of organ meat a day?
I couldn't figure it out by old posts and couldn't open the spreadsheet that was mentioned.
Thanks for your help in this. Never been good in math.


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

If you're following the 80/10/10 rule first convert to ounces. So 2lbs/day is 32oz (16x2). 5% of that should be liver and 5% another organ which is 1.6oz per day (32x0.05) of each. In my opinion it's easier to portion out what you need for the week and drop a chunk or two in everyday. So that would be 1.6 x 7 (days of the week) which is 11.2oz a week of each liver and another organ. 

Hope this helps and I didn't thoroughly confuse you  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Lots of numbers but I got it! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

E. Hatch's info sounds good to me....the old 10% organ...and not more than 50% of that should be liver.

Hey, is beef lung organ or meat?

SuperG


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

I think it's considered meat as it doesn't secrete much of anything but I'm not 100% on that.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Lung is considered meat muscle


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

What I get confused about is WHAT is considered organ meat? It seems like a lot of the things you would THINK is an organ is considered meat. 
Also any tips if your dog won't eat liver... Bob sniffs it and looks at me like I'm crazy!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I use liver,spleen and kidney. I also use green tripe, beef heart, lung, trachea, beef tongue but I do not believe these items constitute organ meat.

As far as liver and some dog's lack of interest in eating it...I have seen the same with my pooch, she will turn her nose up at it...if it is given to her separately. However, when I blend it into my ground up concoction it's never a problem. I have also been told that dessicated liver is something dogs really enjoy...many use it as a premium high value treat. I have never dehydrated liver BUT if it smells up the house like chicken does in my food dehydrator, I'd put the dehydrator outside. I put a bunch of chicken breast strips in my food dehydrator for training treats and it stunk...and the final product smelled disgusting as well. I would have never guessed chicken would smell so "fowl" when drying it.

SuperG


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I always admire you Raw feeders ! All those extra work and dedication kudos !


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you!! 

I dehydrate chicken breast, fish, hearts, and liver as well. Its the only way he will eat liver. I'll try throwing it in a good processor to mix in with his ground up food. 
Everything I dehydrate reeks up the house, the joys  

And thank you for the chart ! That's really helpful!!  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is the original -more info on it that they cut out...we also have one on green tripe if you're interested


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Mrs P. yours also gives credit to the group who made it so thank you for posting it. I didn't realize the one I posted didn't. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

E.Hatch said:


> Mrs P. yours also gives credit to the group who made it so thank you for posting it. I didn't realize the one I posted didn't.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Ahaha no problem! We've started to watermark our image due to this - sad that a business owner said she would give credit when asked to use it but didn't and edit the image lol But I digress! Feel free to post it around and share it though we're happy if it can help raw feeders


----------

